# Towing-Quick answer needed.



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi,
I'm going to be making a trip to FL in my C5 2.7t Tiptronic. There is a car that I would like to pick up on the way (1986 Fiat X 19), but I'm not set up to tow with the Audi. 
I'm looking at a Class I hitch on ebay that is supposedly rated for 2000lbs and 200lbs tongue weight. The Fiat weighs in at just about 2000lbs, and I would be towing it on a dolly. 
My question is, would I be safe towing this much weight? The driver of the car has a CDL and used to drive a tractor trailer so he's used to towing stuff. The A6 is a pretty stout car, so I would think it would be ok, but I'm just looking for some advice.
Thanks!


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Towing-Quick answer needed. (Jory)*

Anyone? Its going off soon.


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Towing-Quick answer needed. (Jory)*

i've towed with less!!! i say go for it, and take some pics along the way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Your car will tow it but the problem you'll run into is tranny gear hunting and braking issues. I'd also be afraid of causing damage to the unibody because the mounting points for the hitch are not very "stout".


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_I'd also be afraid of causing damage to the unibody because the mounting points for the hitch are not very "stout".

Shouldn't be a problem if you're using the Audi approved mounting points, which happen to be the frame rail bumper mounts. My '99 A6 2.8q Tip is approved to tow 1900 kg (4188 lbs), and I know that more powerful models (like the 2.5 TDI 180 hp) are approved to tow even more.


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (PerL)*

First of all, thanks for the replies.
I'm looking at this type of hitch:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...l1116 
I would much rather have an Audi hitch, but price eliminates that option.
Would this hitch do the job? Like I said, the driver is experienced and would be very careful.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (Jory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jory* »_http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...l1116 
Would this hitch do the job?

Maybe ask the ebay seller if it bolts to the frame rails or ?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_
Maybe ask the ebay seller if it bolts to the frame rails or ?

If it's the one actually pictured, then it bolts to the frame rails. My brother ordered a Westfalia detachable trailer hitch for his '04 A6 Avant, I have the same one on my '99 A6. Ordered from http://www.bertelshofer.com/ in Germany. They have several types, both fixed and detachable, and you can also find various installation manuals at this web site as well (linked from the product page)


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (PerL)*

Thanks.
I think I'm gonna go for the hitch. I'll post up some pics/feedback of towing for future reference http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (Jory)*

UPDATE: 
I just got in from FL this morning. I picked up a Fiat/Bertone X1/9 from St. Petersburg, Florida. 
Originally I had estimated the load to be about 300-400lbs over the max towing capacity for the hitch that I had bought. I was a little worried when I found that the car weighed more than the online specs I had found. The whole setup turned out to be closer to 3000lbs (dolly included). 
That being said, it towed wonderfully. We never went over 70mph on the way back because the dolly is a home-built deal and kinda sketchy. I could tell that I was towing something (half the weight of the A6) but the 2.7t had to problems whatsoever. I didn't have any problems braking or with the tranny hunting gears. I'm very pleased with the capability of this car.
Enough blabbing and on to a few pics from the trip.








Right before we pulled out of VA:
























A few pics at a rest stop in Carolina:
















Turned over 100k (surprisingly, the turbos didn't spontaneously grenade







) 








Where the Fiat sat for the past decade:
















Yours truely







:








A few pics from the trip home:
























Cheers 










_Modified by Jory at 10:36 PM 3-11-2008_


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: (Jory)*

you should never drive faster than 55mph while towing. Just ask our European friends.


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (a2gtinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2gtinut* »_you should never drive faster than 55mph while towing. Just ask our European friends.

Not sure what your referring to, but it felt pretty solid cruising at 65mph on the highway.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (a2gtinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2gtinut* »_you should never drive faster than 55mph while towing. Just ask our European friends.

Well, the speed limit in Europe (at least in western countries) is 60 km/h with a trailer w/o brakes, and 80 km/h (50 mph) with brakes. I have been over 100 with a small trailer behind the car, but it depends on the trailer, of course. I've never towed a dolly, so I have no idea how they behave behind the car.


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (PerL)*

Dollys can be kinda scary backing up and in tight turns, but straight line, especially when loaded, they're pretty stable and don't wander like a trailer.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Jory)*

I just remember from when I was in the states back in '02, we were heading for an aircooled VW meet. One dude decided to dolly his car, but another guy, who was driving an automatic squareback, got problems, the flex plate broke from the crankshaft. Because it was an automatic, the rear end was loaded up on the dolly, and the steering was tied with a rope. They didn't even get half a mile before the rope got loose, and the Square turned around, takin the Ford Ranger with it, doing a 270 on the freeway.
Luckily, I was in a different VW Squareback when it happened.


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (PerL)*

Dang, scary times. Our trip was pretty uneventful, thankfully.


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

awsome want see my first car


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (whitefish)*

Awesome man, if anyone's got any other X1/9s, please feel free to post em. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Raring 2 Go (May 22, 2000)

*Re: (Jory)*

Nice pics. Guess I don't need a tow vehicle for my Scirocco track days..."honey, I need to borrow your car for the weekend"


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (Raring 2 Go)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Raring 2 Go* »_Nice pics. Guess I don't need a tow vehicle for my Scirocco track days..."honey, I need to borrow your car for the weekend"









Haha, you ever down south of Richmond? If you're ever through this area, let me know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

